# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Anemona - Estou preocupado -

## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas

O meu pai ofereceu.me uma anemona e eu n sei o nome dela, sei que ela esta ca em casa ha uma semana e eu no dia em que ela fez 1 semana tentei lhe dar um pouco de camarao, nada feito n comia. ate que hj reparei que ela estava a "vomitar" uma coisa acastanhada.

O que podera estar a acontecer.

A anemona e vermelha na base e laranja e verde no corpo (na parte dos tentaculos) e a boca e branca.

Peço ajuda o mais rapido possivel porque nao quero ter um desgosto.

Cumprimentos

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, Fábio

Nota-se alguma decomposição do tecido ? Ela já "virou o estômago" ?
Tens algum aquário de apoio onde a possas colocar ?
Muito cuidado nesta fase, se ela estiver a morrer, a liberação de toxinas que se seguirá vai-te estragar a água toda podendo matar outros invertebrados (peixes, só se for mto grande ou o aqua mto pequeno).
Continuo on-line mais um bocado.
Dá notícias

----------


## Gil Miguel

Fábio independentemente de ser uma oferta ou não , não podes manter seres vivos no teu aquário sem sequer saberes o que são, as suas necessidades e grau de dificuldade em mante-las.
Ainda mais quando há anemonas que sao muito dificeis de manter, e que a sua morte pode originar a morte de quase tudo o que tiver dentro do aquario.
Temos que ser mais conscientes e atenciosos com o que colocamos no aquario.

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

boas,

Gil, concordo, sao erros que vamos comentendo.

O que e isso de virar o estomago?
e n se nota decomposiçao do tecido.

----------


## João M Monteiro

"Virar o estômago" é apenas uma expressão minha. Por vezes as anémonas parecem que deitam fora, pela boca, todo o seu interior. Quando isso acontece sem perderem tecido nem haver decomposição, não é necessariamente preocupante, pois recuperam-no; quando isso é acompanhado de desprendimento de tecido (em decomposição) é sinal que se estão a despedir e alerta para a libertação de toxinas que se seguirá.

Como está a tua ?
E tens, ou não, um aquário de apoio onde a possas colocar até se perceber melhor o que lhe está a acontecer ?

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Não tenho aqua de apoio. A anemona esta semi-aberta, nao mudou a cor, apenas a beira da boca apresenta umas manchas mais escuras, e nao apresenta sinais de decomposição tecidular. Os palhaços ainda continuam la.

Estou um bocadinho a leste do que se passa com ela.

Cumprimentos

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ficar "a leste" é muito normal com as anémonas. Toca a todos...
Se não tem qualquer tipo de decomposição tecidular, penso que é de acompanhar a eolução, sem dramatismo. Não mexer e esperar para ver como ela está amanhã.
Às vezes estão assim num dia e esplendorosas no dia seguinte

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Okay,

Vou acompanha.la o resto do dia.
Obrigado pela disponibilidade.
Qualquer desenvolvimento, venho ca e posto novas infos.

Obrigado e Cumprimentos

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Fabio.

A tua anemona deve ser uma Heteractis Magnifica.

Não te preocupes com a "coisa castanha", pois é bastante normal, a minha faz a mesma coisa, o que se passa é que este tipo de seres vivos apenas tem um orificio que serve para tudo, para comer, reprodução, e inclusivamente a evacuação dos restos da refeição, as fezes, pois até as anemonas tem de ir à casa de banho de vez em quando  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Da-lhe bastante corrente e luz, vais ver que se vai dar bem.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Já agora, a tua é parecida a esta?

Se for é uma Heteractis Magnifica, se não podes sempre por as fotos da tua.

----------


## José Manuel Malta

Vítor tens a certeza que a tua anémona é uma Heteractis Magnifica? Não é por nada, mas eu também acho que é, e tenho uma muito parecida, mas algum tempo atrás  coloquei uma foto da minha anémona que julgava ser Heteractis Magnifica num determinado fórum e toda a gente me disse que não era e até hoje vivo na dúvida. Para mim pouco importa, ela já cá está há 3 anos, se ficar por mais 3 ou mais 6 ou  para mim é óptimo porque ela é mesmo Magnifica. 

Já agora concordo com tudo o que disseste sobre a anémona do Fábio Vasconcelos. E parabéns pela tua anémona.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá José.

Tens possibilidade de colocar a foto da tua? assim tiras as duvidas.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A anemona como corais tem habilidade de "Virar o estômago" ou expelir o que e chamado aqui "mesenterial filaments" como reacao defensiva e isto e toxico e pode afetar corais ao redor da Anemona e a qualidade da agua. Eu faria algumas mudancas de agua e usaria carvao. Tambem a Anemona usa a boca para comer e fazer suas necessidades e e possivel que estava fazendo um descarga  :SbSourire:  

Neste foto podes ver donde esses "Filaments" se localizam na Anemona

 

Que tipo de luz usas ? A quanto tempo teu aquario esta estabelecido ? Quando tocas na anemona sera que notas alguma reacao ?

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Vitor Pestana, não consegui ver se a tua anemona e igual a minha, tem semelhanças, mas nao da para confirmar.

Voltando a falar da minha anemona, ela no dia seguinte de eu colocar aqui o post ela ficou muito bonita, e estava na num buraco e eu fiquei com esperanças que ela se fixa-se mas infelizmente tal não sucessedeu. Ela passou o dia inteiro virada ao contrario. Isto e, com o pe para cima e os tentaculos tambem para cima mas a boca virada para baixo. Alguem sabe o que significa este comportamento?

Cumprimentos e Abraços

P.S.- Não tenho camara digital portanto nao vou poder colocar fotos aqui na net, mas vou ver se arranjo uma emprestada.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Fabio,

Coloca uma foto do teu aqua para termos uma idea ( aspecto) de como o tens, assim talvez consigamos dar-te uma opinião.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Consegui que me emprestassem uma maquina  :SbSourire:  mas eu não sou grande fotografo.

Portanto, não gozem!

Anemona: 
--> Gostava que me identificassem a especie dela e se o estado em que ela se apresenta e preocupante.

Aqua: 

Cumprimentos e Abraços

----------


## João Magano

Boas Fabio,

Já tive uma, com cor diferente, acho que é mesmo uma Magnifica, mas para nomes não sou grande coisa.

Agora quanto ao estado, não a punha nos cuidados intensivos mas não lhe dava "alta", tem a boca muito aberta, o que não é bom sinal, e os tentaculos mirrados (vazios) é uma coisa que também não gosto, se for temporario OK, agora se essa zona não voltar a encher ... , o declinio da minha começou assim ... e também com os "pinos" ...
Mas ela ainda é recente no teu aquario, pode ser que seja só da adaptação.
Já lhe tentaste dar de comer ? Um pouco de camarão ou ameijoa, mas não lhe ponhas a comida na boca, chega-a perto dos tentaculos e deixa-a apanhar, se comer é bom sinal, senão não insistas, espera por outra altura. Ah e se comer não a empaturres   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Que tipo de luz usas ? A quanto tempo teu aquario esta estabelecido ? Quando tocas na anemona sera que notas alguma reacao ? Quais sao os teus parametros ? Quando a compraste como parecia sera que era diferente do que agora ?

Se a base ou o pe e vermelho estou convencido que e Macrodactyla doreensis. Da maneira que tem a boca nao e bom sinal !

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Eu dei.lhe de comer, nao nos tentaculos mas directamente na boca. Pelo que me apercebi ela chegou a comer, nem os palhaços nem o camarao da costa lhe chegou a roubar o pedaço de lula que lhe dei, mas os tentaculos estao cada vez mais "vazios". Vou esperar mais um pouco amanha se ela nao melhorar vou ver se uma loja pode ficar com ela apenas temporariamente.

Cumprimentos e Abraços

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Luz- 2x30W T8 
Tempo do Aqua- 3meses
Reacção da anemona- noto que quando lhe toco ela encolhe-se nessa zona
Parametros- todos bons excepto nitratos tenho eles um poukito elevados por volta dos 10ppm

Quando a comprei era bastante diferente, ela so começou a mudar desde ai a quase uma semana.

Alguma sugestao?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Fábio,

T8 e anémona.... não dá.
Sugestão: mudar a iluminação (para HQI, T5 ou, eventualmente, PC´s) ou a anémona (para outro aquário).
Sinceramente, com essa luz acho que é uma questão de tempo até a anémona se despedir.

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Exacto, sou da mesma opiniao, so que a minha calha de PC's esta para reparar, vou ver se uma loja podera ficar com ela temporariamente.

Cumprimentos e Abraços

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Embora Macrodactyla doreensis nao sejam daquelas que necessitam de luz intensa mas conforme João mencionou o que tens nao e o bastante. Alem disso o teu aquario ainda nao esta bem estabelecido nao recomendo adicionar Anemonas ate o aquario ter pelo menos 6 meses de idade. Que densidade mantens no aquario e o que usas para medir ? As Anemonas nao se dao bem com fluctuacao especialmente de SG, os nitratos nao estao muito altos e nao vejo problema com 10ppm.

PS tambem nao recomendo tentar dar comida ha anemona ate se aclamatizar ao aquario.

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Costumo manter o aqua entre os 1.022 e 1.023 e uso um hidrometro e claro que tenho todos os cuidados no "lavar" deste.
Ja agora o que quer dizer "SG"?

Cumprimentos

----------


## João Magano

> Ja agora o que quer dizer "SG"?


SG = Specific Gravity (gravidade especifica), em Portugal é mais comum usar a Densidade, que não é exactamente a mesma coisa mas que na pratica vai dar ao mesmo. A densidade mede-se em g/cm3 e a SG é razão entre a densidade de uma substancia e a densidade da agua (pura -> d=1g/cm3) e não se expressa em nenhuma unidade.

Já agora aproveito para apresentar as minhas desculpas estive a rever a foto que tinha postado e verifiquei que não era a foto da Magnifica mas sim da Condylactis Passiflora   :Whistle:  . Nãs as tive em simultaneo, ocupavam a mesma zona do aquario e já foi ha alguns anos ...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu recomendaria elevar a densidade para 1.025, mas tem que ser feito LENTAMENTE atraves de varios dias e certificar que de facto o hidrometro esta correto. O meu tambem era bem limpo mas depois de quase dois anos eu vinho a saber que de facto estava a 1029  :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas

Apenas querias deixar a seguinte mensagem:
*Quando é que será que as pessoas começam a informar-se das coisas antes de as comprar!?!?!* 
Não custa muito vir aqui ao forum e perguntar se têm as condições necessárias para manter determinda espécie!!!
Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Zé Pedro

Hugo.
Concordo plenamente contigo.
Não posso falar muito, pois a mim aconteceu-me o mesmo, mas tenho aprendido e anémonas nunca mais...

Fábio, estou farto de avisar para ires com calme e cuidado com as misturas.
Se queres mais coisas para o aquario aconselho vivamente mais rocha, no caso de aquela foto ser actual

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Elevando a densidade, o que ira causar no aqua? Mais equilibrio ou a densidade dos recifes rondam esse valor?

Joao Magano, agradeço a explicação.

Vou seguir as vossas sugestoes.

Cumprimentos e Obrigado

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Elevando a densidade, o que ira causar no aqua? Mais equilibrio ou a densidade dos recifes rondam esse valor?


A densidade da agua do mar ronda 1,026... por isso estas a aproximar-te dos valores naturais, digo eu   :Admirado:  
Agora não tentes fazer esta subida logo de uma vez... mas sim gradualmente!!!  

Cumprimentos
Hugo Santos

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.

Ja agora aproveito para agradecer a toda a gente que contribuiu.

Muito Obrigado e Cumprimentos

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Quando é que será que as pessoas começam a informar-se das coisas antes de as comprar!?!?!


Eu penso que todos nos ja compramos peixes ou corais ou invertebrados por impulso sem conhecer seus requesitos, eu certamente nao sou inocente. Eu nem sabia que havia forums de aquariofilia quando entrei neste hobby. Com o tempo e mais experiencia vinho a ver a importancia de fazer pesquisa antes comprar. Eu nao tenho duvida que Fábio aprendeu uma licao.

Cumps
Roberto

----------


## Luis Faustino

> Boas
> 
> Apenas querias deixar a seguinte mensagem:
> *Quando é que será que as pessoas começam a informar-se das coisas antes de as comprar!?!?!*


Quando os lojistas tiverem formação adequada e se preocuparem em transmitir os seus conhecimentos aos clientes com menos experiencia ou será melhor todos os aquariofilistas andarem com uma qualquer "biblia" de aquariofilia sempre que vão para qualquer lado? 




> Não custa muito vir aqui ao forum e perguntar se têm as condições necessárias para manter determinda espécie!!!
> Cumprimentos,
> Hugo Santos


Pois não se a pessoa morar perto da loja e tiver disponibilidade de lá ir várias vezes depois de obtida a informação aqui no forum.
Agora imagina quem morar no interior do pais? Como fará?

Um abraço

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Quando os lojistas tiverem formação adequada e se preocuparem em transmitir os seus conhecimentos aos clientes com menos experiencia


Pois... e será que isso algum dia irá acontecer   :Admirado:  
Penso que muitos a têm, mas preferem vender do que dar bons conselhos!




> ou será melhor todos os aquariofilistas andarem com uma qualquer "biblia" de aquariofilia sempre que vão para qualquer lado?


Essa é uma boa opção, mas impossivel de a realizar. 
Já se sabe que a maior parte das vezes quando compramos uma coisa por impulso, as vezes paga-se caro... portanto mais vale investigar primeiro e comprar depois, ainda por cima quando todos temos acesso a este espaço de troca de informação. 
Como ja várias vezes li por aí: Se outros ja experimentaram por nós e erraram, não vale pena inventar, pois ja quase tudo foi inventado 





> Pois não se a pessoa morar perto da loja e tiver disponibilidade de lá ir várias vezes depois de obtida a informação aqui no forum.
> Agora imagina quem morar no interior do pais? Como fará?


Como já disse em cima... o comprar por impulso as vezes paga-se caro!!!   :Admirado:  
Morar longe não é desculpa para ninguem, quando existem disponiveis tantos artigos e relatos de colegas aqui no forum. 

Cumprimentos
Hugo Santos

----------


## Luis Faustino

Aproveito este topico já aberto para perguntar o que se passa com a minha anemona. Fiquei preocupado quando a vi neste estado. Ela já está no aquario à dois meses mais ou menos e nunca a vi assim.
Alguem me pode ajudar?

----------


## João Magano

Aí dentro é dificil de dizer, que notaste que te fez po-la aí ?

----------


## Luis Faustino

Tinha os tentaculos todos encolhidos e com uma cor bastante estranha nada parecida com o habitual, a boca toda "relaxada" como se se tivesse a desfazer. Alias notasse um bocado a sair da boca para cima.

----------


## João Magano

Luis,

Era importante saber se isso aconteceu de uma hora para a outra, ou se foi acontecendo, se foi repentino há esperanças que isso seja uma reacção passageira, elas por vezes enchem muito de agua, outras vezes expelem a agua quase toda, vão fazendo assim uns numeros , se foi gradual parece-me mais grave, mas de qualquer modo a minha opinião é que as anemonas, aparentemente saudaveis, não morrem de uma hora para a outra.

Na foto ela realmente parece ter a boca muito aberta, os tentaculos podem estar encolhidos mas não parecem vazios, será que o que ves a sair da boca são tecidos internos ou algo que tenha comido ? 
Vês sinais de tecidos em decomposição ? Aí sim, fica em alerta vermelho, mas mesmo assim atenção que por vezes elas expelem o que parece ser (e se calhar é) tecidos internos e não acontece nada, no outro dia estão como se nada tivesse passado. 

No teu lugar voltava a po-la no aquario, mantendo-a sob vigilancia, aí nesse recipiente é que as probabilidades de sobrevivencia se reduzem muito.

Esperemos que amanhã de manhã esteja melhor.  :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Que anemona e ? Nao a posso identificar pelo foto. O que a estas alimentando e qual e a frequencia ? O que estas usando para iluminacao ? Ha quanto tempo a tens no aquario ? Quais sao os parametros ?

----------


## Luis Faustino

Olá a todos.

Felizmente não passou de um susto. Hoje de manhã já estava como se nada se tivesse passado.

A anémona é uma Heteractis malú e já está no aquário há sensivelmente dois meses. Alimento-a de três em três dias ora com berbigão ora com camarão. Desde o inicio que aceitou sempre comida de bom grado. 
Quanto há iluminação tenho duas hqi 150w 14000ºk mais trÊs actinicas de 27w. Acho que é mais do que suficiente para a manter.

Só após a ter comprado soube, através do forum, que não é uma anémona de facil manutenção. Se soubesse o que sei hoje não a tinha comprado mas...

Aqui fica a foto dela hoje

----------


## João Magano

Ainda bem que não passou de um susto   :SbSourire:  .

Vou repetir isto porque me parece que há um panico generalizado sobre a morte de anemonas no aquario, é verdade que quando morrem são um problema, decompõe-se muito rapidamente, a água fica cheia de matéria organica, esbranquiçada até, algumas eventualmente libertam venenos.

Infelizmente já assisti a morte de algumas, e pelo que pude observar elas não morrem de uma hora para a outra, vão definhando (a não ser que seja uma causa estranha que as esteja a matar e se assim for provavelmente também a outros habitantes, por exemplo o Cobre), o seu estado vai-se agravando ficam cada vez mais vazias, mirradas, a boca aberta e com mau aspecto (as heteractis ficam como o disco, praticamente sem tentaculos), mas nunca vi nenhuma morrer em menos de 24-36h após a manisfestação dos primeiros sintomas.

Devemos estar alerta, diariamente verificar a sua condição, e se algo parecer mal redobrar a vigilancia, mas ter alguma calma e aguardar a evolução da sua condição.  

ATENÇÃO estou-me a referir a anemonas que já estejam no nosso aquario ha algum tempo, não a recentes aquisições que possam estar a sofrer do choque de ambientação ao novo aquario e que desconhecemos as condições a que estiveram sujeitas anteriormente.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Luis o fato de ela estar branca nao e bom sinal costuma indicar que foi tingida e que perdeu sua abilidade fotosintetica, mas desde que coma bem ela ainda pode-se recuperar estou surpreendido que nao foi para um dos lugares mais altos no aquario para apanhar o maximo de luz como o ritteri costuma a fazer  :Admirado:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Infelizmente venho dizer que a minha anemona morreu. Nao morreu no meu aqua porque um conhecido meu fikou com ela porque ele tinha uma iluminação bastante melhor que a minha. Mas ela acabou por virar o estomago, bem fiquei bastante triste com o sucedido. Era muito bonita a anemona   :Icon Cry:  

Mas ha que olhar para a frente e pensar em nao cometer mais nenhum erro estupido, para nao por os animais a sofrer.

Ja agora a minha calha de PC's ja esta arranjada e no sitio lol
Como o Roberto Pacheco disse (julgo que foi ele) so apartir dos 6 meses e que se deve colocar uma anemona e e o que pretendo fazer.
Ja agora gostaria que alguem me dissesse se com esta iluminação (4x36W duas brancas e duas actinicas) posso manter alguma anemona em segurança e que especie ela e.

Cumprimentos e Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Fabio


Não te quero desiludir....mas com essa iluminação não recomendo anemonas.
Querendo arriscar, sugeria-te uma Etacmaea Quadricolor

----------


## Luis Faustino

> Luis o fato de ela estar branca nao e bom sinal costuma indicar que foi tingida e que perdeu sua abilidade fotosintetica, mas desde que coma bem ela ainda pode-se recuperar estou surpreendido que nao foi para um dos lugares mais altos no aquario para apanhar o maximo de luz como o ritteri costuma a fazer


Olá

Actualizando o estado da anemona.

Depois de no dia seguinte estar totalmente recuperada, tenho notado algumas alterações no comportamento da Heteractis malú.
Quanto à cor deixou de ser branca e passou a ser acastanhada, se bem que as pontas continuam na cor que eram, um azul arroxado. 
Quanto à posição, ao contrário do que seria de esperar, ela colocou-se num sitio ainda mais escuro do que aquele onde estava. Agora está enfiada num túnel completamente coberta por rocha.
Quase todos os dias volta a encolher-se toda, ficando com os tentáculos muito curtos. Mas passado uns tempos volta ao normal. 
Continua a comer normalmente.

Um abraço

----------

